

Share HN: My new business book comes out today - joshkaufman

I wrote a book, "The Personal MBA: Master the Art of Business," and it comes out today. The subtitle could very well have been "business for hackers."<p>Here's my launch blog post:
http://personalmba.com/personal-mba-book-launch/<p>Here's the book website:
http://book.personalmba.com<p>This book started as a personal side project. My goal was to isolate the most important business-related mental models, so I could use them to do more valuable work. By sharing what I learned in the process, I hope to dramatically decrease the time it takes you to master the essentials of business, so you can spend more time doing work that matters.<p>I also hope the book saves you a ton of money. Business school is insanely expensive, and requires you to give up your freedom and flexibility for decades. By learning the essentials for ~$20, you'll be able to skip the classroom in favor of starting your startup.<p>Hacker News has been a wonderfully supportive community for me over the years, and I'm grateful to everyone who contributes. I hope this book helps you make great things happen.<p>If you have any questions about the book, business education, or about trade publishing in general, I'd be happy to help.
======
maguay
I'm definitely going to have to take time and truly study your book ... It's
got tons of info. Best thing is, it makes so much more sense than most of my
college business books. I've already used it to study for business reports.
Thanks for all your hard work!

------
qohen
Clickable:

Launch blog-post: <http://personalmba.com/personal-mba-book-launch/>

Book site: <http://book.personalmba.com>

------
khafra
I thought about it, and eventually bought this book because of PJ Eby's
recommendation; if I'd known the author had average HN karma over 4 I would've
bought it about a week sooner.

